

The I Programming Language - Write once, "compile" anywhere. - planckscnst
http://blog.radicalbreeze.com/?p=213

======
planckscnst
Compile is in quotes because it's actually translating into source that is
native for a platform. So, it can translate to Objective C/Cocoa, Python/GTK,
Java/Android, etc.

